# New ADAAG a Reality



## Gene Boecker (Jul 27, 2010)

On Friday, without fanfare, the Attorney General Eric Holder signed into law the final regulations of the new ADA.



The new ADAAG (also called the ADA-ABA) is expected to be published in the Federal register possibly as early as tomorrow.  It will become "effective" in six months from that date.  There is an 18 month time frame, however, for "applicability."  The 18 months comes into play for new construction and alterations.  However, like the first adoption, that means “first occupancy” not “permit application.”  If the building does not have a C of O (or at the very least a TCO) by the time the 18 months is up it falls subject to the new rules.  Effectively, January 2012 will see the new rules required.



For long lead projects, designers need to start thinking new rules right away and for phased projects, some of what’s already been designed may need to be rethought if the phasing will be lengthy.







Spread the word.

It’s finally happened.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/ADAregs2010.htm


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update Gene!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 27, 2010)

The thing I continue to say, we are getting closer to what?

We cannot get compliance to the existing codes and regulations, all that is happening, is a change in verbiage.

Not a magic bullet, by any means.

In CA, CBC is still the rule....

I do work outside CA, and the New ADAAG might have more impact outside CA.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jul 27, 2010)

CA work is still subject to the ADA but with the more recent changes to the CA Accessibility Regs there are fewer issues where one will supersede the other.

However, CA does not address recreational facilities or judicial facilities so these need special attention from an ADA perspective because that document contains rules for the accessible design of those facilities.  That being said, I understand that the CA Commission on Accessibility Access will be hearing new proposed rules which may have an effective date similar to that of the new ADAAG.


----------



## conarb (Jul 27, 2010)

It shouldn't go without mentioning that yesterday was the 20th anniversary of ADA, I heard it on the news several times so the general public is aware.  Maybe make it another national holiday?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 27, 2010)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> CA Commission on Accessibility Access will be hearing new proposed rules which may have an effective date similar to that of the new ADAAG.


Don't hold your breath, won't happen


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 27, 2010)

> Maybe make it another national holiday?


conarb are you supporting another paid holiday for police and firefighters


----------



## CaliforniaArchitectCE.com (Jul 28, 2010)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> CA Commission on Accessibility Access will be hearing new proposed rules which may have an effective date similar to that of the new ADAAG.





			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> Don't hold your breath, won't happen


I don't know about the effective date, but SB1608 does require DSA to secure DOJ certification of the CBC.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't hold your breath


----------

